

Human Curated App Store Lists: Big News or Bad News for Game Devs? - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/06/02/apple-app-store-game-and-app-discovery/

======
werencole
The tyranny of the list may finally be over for iOS game devs. But will it be
replaced by the tyranny of the Apple editor?

